# Sticky  Member photography: Post your sweet shots! *LotsaPicturesWarning*



## bumble

very inspireing pictures!


----------



## Argus2968

*D90 18-200mm VR:*




























INFP









INTP









ESFP




















*iPhone 4:
*








ESFJ


















































































My recent obsession:


























REEEEE!


----------



## kallisti

I like the mushroom shot..and the lighting in the first picture is great


----------



## Argus2968

kallisti said:


> I like the mushroom shot..and the lighting in the first picture is great


thanks man. woodland park zoo for the first.


----------



## viva

Argus, I spy with my little eye a Hipstamatic user :wink: Best. App. Ever.

A few from the other day:


----------



## kallisti

I love low key lighting.


----------



## pieceofpaper

Pictures are in attachments,cuz I don´t know how to add them into the message


----------



## Banjo

Took this the other afternoon, this is how the sunset can look like in Sweden.


----------



## ams

Couple faves from my flickr gallery:


Stream by amsfoto, on Flickr


335i-b by amsfoto, on Flickr


Last Stand by amsfoto, on Flickr


Coyote by amsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Stillwater

Here's a chinatown bump in hopes that others post more pics, I love looking at them.


----------



## pieceofpaper

Stillwater said:


> Here's a chinatown bump in hopes that others post more pics, I love looking at them.



Excellent pictures! I hope you´ll post more of them...Keep it up!


----------



## Stillwater

thank-you !


----------



## Valdyr

Oh yeah, you guys know my real name now.


----------



## iDane

View of the glaciers and mountains from the cabin


----------



## Valdyr

It's an Eagle Owl!


----------



## I Dream of a Supernova

I took these with my mobile and kinda had a play about with them a while back ^-^;;

I'd love to get a camera and learn to do photography. Maybe after 6th Form ^_^


----------



## Naama

my cat



























john garcia from garcia playus kyuss concert


















jacques de haard from garcia plays kyuss









garcia plays kyuss









max cavalera from soulfly


















mark rizzo from soulfly









singer of incite that was warming up soulfly


----------



## Naama

could post more but i think thats more than enough already :tongue:


----------



## I Dream of a Supernova

@Naama You should! They're amazing! 

Would be great to be able to capture such photos ^_^


----------



## SyndiCat

*Set 1/3*


----------



## SyndiCat

*Set 2/3*


----------



## SyndiCat

*Set 3/3*


----------



## Aßbiscuits

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


>


Is that Dublin?


----------



## Pachacutie




----------



## Ormazd

I believe this is the olympic stadium in Montréal.



A friend of mine waiting for the metro.










Friends of mine, the train is leaving here because I messed up the other photos when the train was coming in.










At a monastery near Winnipeg.


They're a bit small but oh well.


----------



## Valdyr

Behold, the Mexican Gray Wolf! (I work at a wolf conservation center)


----------



## DevislAnegel54

I took this one last night...


----------



## Banjo




----------



## viva




----------



## Galaris




----------



## Valdyr

I finally made a Flickr. Yay!

Another wildlife portrait, but this time of a Red Tailed Hawk. I get a lot of birds around where I live.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Aßbiscuits said:


> Is that Dublin?


Manchester. I have pictures from Galway and the Burren in that post ... as well as Nottingham forest (!) and different parts of Canada.


----------



## Galaris




----------



## DevislAnegel54

I was bored so I did some editing...


----------



## Awakening




----------



## Awakening




----------



## Awakening




----------



## Awakening




----------



## Blanco

Pictures from the Holga 135 I bought this summer.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Valdyr

Pictures from Yellowstone National Park last summer:


----------



## Monte




----------



## Awakening




----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Awakening




----------



## Awakening




----------



## Valdyr

I think the first picture is a re-post, so I apologize in advance. This is a re-upload, as the original had a bad noise problem caused by a bad RAW import.


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## Awakening




----------



## antiant

The Birds - Alfred Hitchcock (This is the famous church)


----------



## antiant




----------



## Toska

From my interrail last year... Pretty touristy stuff


----------



## Valdyr

I know, I have repetitive subjects:


----------



## Stillwater

Some long exposures:


----------



## kallisti

This is something I did with a point and shoot at my dad's house in Maine. It's pretty far into the middle of nowhere, so no light pollution. 

(If anyone's wondering: 30sec exposure @f/4, 28mm, and I flashed the tree with a headlamp)


----------



## kkellyy15

Stillwater said:


> Some long exposures:


LOVE this.


----------



## Stillwater

Thanks ! Glad you do.

Long exposure on a waterfall this morning:


----------



## DevislAnegel54




----------



## kallisti

Shot for a hardcore band last night.


----------



## efromm

This is the fire tower I like to go take photos from.


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## efromm

Valdyr said:


>


*I really like this photo! Great job!!!!*


----------



## efromm

*








































Been taking stream photos again this year. I really like going and finding new ones to look at....*​


----------



## Valdyr

efromm said:


> *I really like this photo! Great job!!!!*


Thanks! I really like your stream photos as well. You're very good at achieving the "misty" water effect without the shutter speed doing much else to the shot. Additionally, they're very well composed, with the elements placed well in the frame and the eye being drawn along good lines and forms that contribute to the shot's overall effect. And good composition is a rare skill.


----------



## efromm

*Thanks! That is what drew me to your photos too. You have the eye. I love the contrast in your photos!!!*


----------



## Valdyr

efromm said:


> *Thanks! That is what drew me to your photos too. You have the eye. I love the contrast in your photos!!!*


Thank you - I'm glad you like my work.

Now, time to post another statue photo - this time in color.


----------



## efromm

*Such detail!! And depth. What type of camera do you have? Sorry if I missed you already telling. *


----------



## Valdyr

efromm said:


> *Such detail!! And depth. What type of camera do you have? Sorry if I missed you already telling. *


I use the Canon EOS 1000D, an entry-level DSLR, usually with a 70-300mm F/4.0-f/5.6 telephoto, though I also have an 18-55mm that I used for some early landscapes. I actually just ordered a nice 50mm prime though.

It's as much as this high-schooler can afford. :tongue:


----------



## Space Cat

Apologies for the bad quality, i don't really have a good cam but i will someday!







































^This was taken in a zoo, this guy was behind a glass. I love how the scratches on the glass made it look like he's trapped there.










^ done in dark room


More to be posted..


----------



## spikyface

MMmmmm, nice pics, butterflies are such ethereal creatures

Thanks Eerie


----------



## efromm

*CeresZal very nice photos indeed!! I like the first one a lot where is it taken?

Valdyr I suspected you were using a cannon. Great cameras. If your taking photos that good with what you have now, just think how much better you will be in ten years!!!*


----------



## Valdyr

efromm said:


> *CeresZal very nice photos indeed!! I like the first one a lot where is it taken?
> 
> Valdyr I suspected you were using a cannon. Great cameras. If your taking photos that good with you have now, just think how much better you will be in ten years!!!*


That's the hope. roud: I'll also have more time for it. Right now I'm dealing with college applications. Busy times.


----------



## efromm

*That's cool that your going to college. I never went. Never had the money or drive to go to college...*


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## efromm

Valdyr said:


>


*Very nice indeed!! I like the tones. And the cross very interesting to look at...*


----------



## Valdyr

efromm said:


> *Very nice indeed!! I like the tones. And the cross very interesting to look at...*


Thanks. This was an experiment to see if I could successfully use stacked ND filters to get the ultra-high contrast with black sky look. I plan to take better shots in the same vein now that I know it works.


----------



## efromm

*Actually I need to get some n/d filters myself and play around with them too. As soon as I can afford some, I am gonna buy a few different strengths to play with. *


----------



## Space Cat

efromm said:


> *CeresZal very nice photos indeed!! I like the first one a lot where is it taken?
> 
> Valdyr I suspected you were using a cannon. Great cameras. If your taking photos that good with what you have now, just think how much better you will be in ten years!!!*


Thanks, that was in Malaysia. Really great place.


----------



## efromm

CeresZal said:


> Thanks, that was in Malaysia. Really great place.


*Any more photos you would like to share?*


----------



## Space Cat

I really have no idea how to work flickr so i stuck to photobucket.
Tried digging up some 'better qualities' found on my comp. Hope they're allright.



























^this was the sunset/rise view from our hotel XD










There is more but i shall be evil and post them in instalments lol.


----------



## dizzygirl




----------



## efromm

CeresZal said:


> I really have no idea how to work flickr so i stuck to photobucket.
> Tried digging up some 'better qualities' found on my comp. Hope they're allright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^this was the sunset/rise view from our hotel XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more but i shall be evil and post them in instalments lol.


I have a flickr account and really don't use it either.lol Nice photos! That's an interesting entrance to a cave? The water shot is very nice too!!


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## efromm

Valdyr said:


>


*You have definitely found your style!! I like it!!*


----------



## spikyface

CeresZal said:


> There is more but i shall be evil and post them in instalments lol.


You're such a tease! :tongue:


----------



## Space Cat

Well, i don't really have many good quality pictures so i'll just post random stuff lol









^also done in dark room.



















That's about it. The rest of my photos are amateur-abstract-random-low quality stuff.
Thanks for the support! XD


----------



## efromm

CeresZal said:


> Well, i don't really have many good quality pictures so i'll just post random stuff lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^also done in dark room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it. The rest of my photos are amateur-abstract-random-low quality stuff.
> Thanks for the support! XD


*The first one is very interesting it draws you into it. I like it a lot.
The stairs are shown in a very interesting way!
I like the way you used the affect! It works for this subject well. Great job!!*


----------



## Space Cat

Thanks for your support 
I was trained in the arts so some of the stuff i did was in school lol. But i never had a good camera. Some of the stuff i've posted were taken on normal cameras or phone camera. But i tend to take abstract stuff with different angles. I hardly photoshop my images but there are some minor tweaks done on picasa to adjust the colours.
I work with colour adjusting a lot now and i kinda can tell (on TV especially) if the visual effects are done crappily!
So i hope i improve since i'm not a very visual person. Doing this gives me more practice and i will get a good camera one day and take pictures of places.
^Wow okay long story LOL.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

dizzygirl said:


>


All those tree/light pictures are fabulous. Honestly, I frequently take (read every time I go outside) take very similar pictures in my mind's eye.

Oh and that dog picture is so great.


----------



## dizzygirl

Thank you so much!!! :happy: I'm glad you like them they're quite old 
I loved the dog one too! :tongue:


----------



## spikyface

CeresZal said:


> That's about it. The rest of my photos are amateur-abstract-random-low quality stuff.
> Thanks for the support! XD
> 
> ^Wow okay long story LOL.


Yeah but it's nice to open up once in a while :wink:

I like the "painted" effect in this picture, it reminds me a lot of the old black and white photos with the eyes or some other part vividly coloured in

They'd be portraits photos looking kinda like this
http://searsportraitstudio.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/sears-photo-e1291060721974.jpg

Think it was really popular in India back in the 70s or earlier, rarely see them any more but they are very striking


----------



## Space Cat

^That's the actual colour, it's not actually painted. We converted it to black and white and i retained the most striking colours.
I did this in school then.


----------



## downtown

Nice pictures, everyone! I've been looking to get into professional photography eventually, once I feel that my skills are good enough. I can't wait to upgrade my equipment.


















































































My first band photo shoot

An autumn photo shoot with my friend's 3-year-old son

Probably my favourite photo shoot of all time: a rare heavy fog rolled into my city for a few days

My first couple photo shoot


----------



## viva




----------



## Naama

got my first daily deviant @ deviantart :happy:










and heres few others


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

My iPhonography, using an iPhone application called Hipstamatic:

















































































My ENFP ex walking away thinking he's all cool lol:








































Chris and I, my ENFP ex were iphonography buddies, he gave me his old iPhone 3GS because I lost 2. And he got an iPhone 4, these were taken October-December 2010, this is the first picture we took together at Armin Van Buuren Concert:


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Taken & Edited/ No edits with my Canon DSLR EOS 1000D:
























































Summer 2010 in Germany, with my ex-ex, he's a virgo...:








I know, a bit tacky:
























An edit I did in 2009:








My love at first sight in mauritius, I only met him for 2 days and I had to go back to UAE, we held hands on the beach, it was lovely:








Self portrait, summer 2010:








Macro photography @ Black forest, Frankfurt, Germany:








I miss germany:








Carnival:








Random edit, inspired by Rubbersun:








Banana burning still from my stop motion:








If you're interested in the banana burning video, click here, it's all taken with my DSLR:




<3


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Germany, Hochstadt, club called PULS:








Kamau @ yas island, during my band's concert:


----------



## Valdyr

The last two are of my car.


----------



## devleer

sorry they are mostly landscapes


----------



## Voodo Chile

Fight Night

We finally found a safe weapons system which you could bash the shit out of people with but actually being able to simulate fear of getting hit.







After being annihilated with the hit score being something like 30-2 to me, real life fighting moves are brought into the fight


----------



## Voodo Chile

Double post...Might as well make the use of it.
2011 so far in photos
Tis a big one and its probably been the most eventful year of my life so far or the most memorable one at least. No doubt about it.

Guy Fawkes day is different this year. 



Australians narrowly escape hurricane and visit New Zealand only to end up working the entire time..At least it brought the family close together. Nothing brings the family together like manual labour







I was one of the last couple of people to visit this cathedral. So yea i'm glad i took photos




Different cathedral. The Catholic one. They both got fucked up










Quite proud of my achievement
V
(It was actually a mini igloo thing)

EDIT:Fuck sake. Half of the images disappeared. And they were the awesome ones. I like the yuku system of photos.


----------



## Wanderling

Taken a couple of hours ago from a cliff overhanging the Channel.


----------



## julia_irrlicht

Austria - Slovakia trip

Bratislava, Slovakia










Another one from Bratislava










Innsbruck, Austria


----------



## Agile

Parrots of Telegraph Hill, San Francisco


----------



## Loki Grim

Empire state building.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Took a few pictures while I was in Gettysburg this weekend.


----------



## efromm

Axe said:


> Took a few pictures while I was in Gettysburg this weekend.



How was it there? Been meaning to take a drive to Gettysburg myself. Its not too far from my house...


----------



## Donkey D Kong

efromm said:


> How was it there? Been meaning to take a drive to Gettysburg myself. Its not too far from my house...


There's actually a lot to see, along with a lot of gift shops and such. It's a pretty entertaining place (although I got bored because my grandmother wanted to see everything). Since you live close-by, I'd say go.


----------



## grrl

nice accident


----------



## Agile

efromm said:


> How was it there? Been meaning to take a drive to Gettysburg myself. Its not too far from my house...


I went to Gettysburg a couple years ago and it's worth the drive. They have really knowledgable guides that can drive along with you and describe the whole battle and that was really worth it and interesting.


----------



## Ace Face

Just a couple of favies


----------



## jacy

Northern California | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Morning mist | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









Wandering around Barcelona | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Agile

My favourite bridge shots over the last year:


----------



## reletative

2 portraits from my Black and Whites. The first one is a self portrait.


----------



## eburian

jacy said:


> Northern California | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning mist | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wandering around Barcelona | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


in love with the barbed wire effect!!!


----------



## eburian

Khys said:


> 2 portraits from my Black and Whites. The first one is a self portrait.


this is excellent portrait work good job!!!


----------



## Owfin

Recent trip to Flagstaff (It's where my snowman avatar is from...)


----------



## tessabe

I love the Baecelona one. I mostly take pictures for art references. I'm not really a photographer. Sometimes I get lucky though.









Rural upstate NY.









Front porch before it was painted.









During a snowstorm.


















Also rural NY. There are streams and rivers everywhere. Now that I have my wheelchair, I'll be able to take more pictures.


----------



## eburian




----------



## ZippyZygoteZinjanthropus

Agile said:


> Parrots of Telegraph Hill, San Francisco


Spectacular pictures!


----------



## boblikesoup

I pretty much only take pictures when I travel. These are some of my favorites:


----------



## Amarose

Here are some of the pictures I've taken. These are all from the same park.















I just really loved the unique twistedness of this tree, I like twisty trees lol.







Look closely at this one, there's an unexpected visitor in it  the little bee.







Sunshine through leaves  one of my favorite things.









What do you all think? Hopefully I'll get better at photography, I plan on using my camera again when spring comes around.


----------



## Alice_Morgan

Ignore the watermarks on the first few photos. I did that a few months ago when I thought my pictures where actually worth protecting.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen




----------



## Cheveyo

Bam, epic photography skills:
























Took a lot of effort to hit print screen. I had to take afterward.


----------



## reletative

lol isn't that from skyrim?


----------



## Cheveyo

Khys said:


> lol isn't that from skyrim?


No, it's from SWTOR.
Star Wars: The Old Republic.

Right click, open link in new tab for Chrome, View image for Firefox. You'll see a larger version. (1920x1080)


----------



## RogueWave

View attachment 29534


View attachment 29535


View attachment 29536


----------



## The King Of Dreams

This is my first try at photography. I hope to get better in the near future. I was suggested to post it here by @chickydoda.
































































I hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## whisperycat

I try to post an image a day on Twitpic. It's difficult... but fun

Twitpic / whisperycat


----------



## The King Of Dreams

My next set is me trying a little lighting.
This is one of my ESTJ brother 
















This one is dark but cool.
































One of my faves








Let me know if you like them.


----------



## thetourist

A few recent ones. I haven't taken much lately.


----------



## Pianoasis

I LOVE PHOTOGRAPHY!

But I'm sad because I don't have a good camera..


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Is there any way that someone can give good tips and tricks to great shots or effects? I'd really appreciate it. I have a Nikon L24 compact. I can't wait until I can get a DSLR.


----------



## Fiamma

Ahh, photography :blushed:! 
In the past, not too past, something like 5 years ago, I enjoyed it a lot ( now I'm more into drawing ) but all your beautiful shots make me want to commit myself to it again. 
I must admit that shots of nature and architecture drive me crazy.

I've taken these two photo in Rome, and I'm quite proud of them because they came out just as I want (and this isn't a usual thing) :crazy:


----------



## geniusdexter

Trinity College by geniusdexter, on Flickr


----------



## The King Of Dreams

More from me:


----------



## The King Of Dreams

A super bowl pic
I call it Victory


----------



## wisefaery

zeBunnyQueen said:


> A combination of changing the RGB Level(you can find this in most photo editing programs) and Pixlr-o-matic.
> 
> You also might like Rollip.com.


 The effects are really nice.


----------



## wisefaery

*pictures!!*

here goes some pics i took last year with my then new DSLR [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Amarose

Lovely sunset this evening, just had to get out there, here are some of the ones I captured 









































Those are just some of the photos I captured  what do you all think of them?

You can see more of my photography at the links in my signature, the last link has more photography from the same batch as these photos.


----------



## Eerie

Mind Swirl said:


> This one is just a snapshot (nothing artsy), but there was a wild rabbit in the yard.


Awwww <3 It's sooo cute.


----------



## Marac




----------



## SilentScream

I did a panorama once. Just came across it


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Some photos I took today...


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

@snowangel, dawwwww! Good animal captures are hard, these are nice! Were they distracted by you when you came nearby?


So yeah, during the AMGEN tour. Luther Burbank Home and Gardens:


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## heaveninawildflower

zeBunnyQueen said:


> @_snowangel_, dawwwww! Good animal captures are hard, these are nice! Were they distracted by you when you came nearby?


Thanks...they did not seem at all bothered by me. I was surprised how close they got even after they had seen me. A few days ago I was out on a trail and I seen three sets of Canadian Geese with their babies. I just put together this collage of them.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

-->>I took these when I was in camp, I had many shots but these were I considered the best. :tongue:


----------



## heaveninawildflower

One of the trails I hike...










A Great Blue Heron. I see a lot of these in our area.










I see a lot of turtles when I am out hiking.










This squirrel was at one of the feeders along the trail.


----------



## julia_irrlicht

Beautiful Switzerland, or Around Thunersee on a bike


----------



## Amarose

A few from today, the first few are from a place called Hueco Tanks, the last two are at a walking park nearby


----------



## heaveninawildflower

My photos were taken in Michigan. We have a lot of wilderness and trails and I photograph what I see along the way.


----------



## Yuval

Negev - Ramon Crater, Israel










Tabor, Israel









Tabor, Israel









Hope these aren't too big


----------



## cityofcircuits

Some photo's:


----------



## heaveninawildflower

*The Straits of Mackinac ~ Michigan*











*
The Round Island Lighthouse ~ Michigan
*











*Arch Rock ~ Mackinac Island, Michigan*














*Eastern Tiger Swallowtails ~ Photos taken on Mackinac Island, Michigan*​


----------



## cinnabon

snowangel said:


>


TOO CUTE :blushed: awesome shots :wink:


----------



## Stephen

I gave this post some flowers. Posts love flowers.




























I have these because every time I see flowers that are particularly nice, and especially pink, I photograph them and send them to @Kayness. Won't it be nice when I can give her flowers in person?


----------



## Yuval

I tried taking a photo of the moon for some project, still not sure how to do it right. If someone has tips I'd love to hear ^^


----------



## Tsaiireii

Wow, just realizing how little use I've made of my camera since my last photo post. <<


----------



## ujellyfish

Tsaiireii said:


> Wow, just realizing how little use I've made of my camera since my last photo post. <<


The tones in this image are really cute!


----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## Agile

Yuval said:


> I tried taking a photo of the moon for some project, still not sure how to do it right. If someone has tips I'd love to hear ^^
> View attachment 44693


That came out really well! Here is a good article on the subject if you are still interested:

Fixed Tripod Astrophotography - The Moon


----------



## Yuval

Agile said:


> That came out really well! Here is a good article on the subject if you are still interested:
> 
> Fixed Tripod Astrophotography - The Moon


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Dakris

Samsung Galaxy SII. Pretty good camera for a smartphone.


----------



## geniusdexter

Retina Macbook Pro #1. by geniusdexter, on Flickr


----------



## Dakris




----------



## heaveninawildflower

A beautiful day at the park.


----------



## Southpaw27

*B/W Photos *

Some photos i took while helping out at a summer camp this year


----------



## geniusdexter

It's nice to see the world in black and white every now and then. 


Bakrie Tower. by geniusdexter, on Flickr


Untitled by geniusdexter, on Flickr


The Path to Nowhere. by geniusdexter, on Flickr


----------



## Dakris




----------



## Amarose

I know I've posted some of these before, but I just learned how to edit  (please ignore my name on the bottom of these photos)


----------



## Amarose

And a few more edited photos


----------



## LucasM

A recent favourite.


----------



## hellbike




----------



## Amarose

I just got a new digital slr camera (my first ever slr  ) so I took it out today and got some great shots. Here are some of the (edited, but not really by much) shots. I hope you like them.







































(I know this flower is dead, but that's exactly why I took a picture of it)


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Just a few photos I took. I love to take photos of animals.


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## unINFalliPle




----------



## Nefferee

You might have to zoom in a little, but I love this pic


----------



## Jebediah

I recently discovered free-lensing.


----------



## lesse

Here's just some random pictures I've taken in the past few months. I'm a sucker for trees and light!


----------



## lesse

*Crawdad Candids !*

Oh, and I forgot! Here are some quirky little shots of this crawdad that wandered around in front of our house. He was returned to a nearby stream, don't fret!

































You might have to zoom up on them! I can't figure out how to make them bigger :blushed:


----------



## Jebediah

lesse said:


> Oh, and I forgot! Here are some quirky little shots of this crawdad that wandered around in front of our house. He was returned to a nearby stream, don't fret!
> 
> View attachment 79452
> View attachment 79453
> View attachment 79455
> View attachment 79454
> View attachment 79456
> 
> 
> You might have to zoom up on them! I can't figure out how to make them bigger :blushed:


That thing lives in rivers? As in, freshwater?


----------



## lesse

Jebediah said:


> That thing lives in rivers? As in, freshwater?


Yes, haha. But around where I live, they also can be in small streams, and a recent rain storm probably washed him out. Anyways, no one really knows how he ended up in a gutter in front of our house, but we've had many strange animal happenings going on here. IE: stray turtle wandering down our street, abnormal increase of frogs... etc etc.


----------



## Jebediah

lesse said:


> Yes, haha. But around where I live, they also can be in small streams, and a recent rain storm probably washed him out. Anyways, no one really knows how he ended up in a gutter in front of our house, but we've had many strange animal happenings going on here. IE: stray turtle wandering down our street, abnormal increase of frogs... etc etc.


It looks like it comes from the sea. Has it rained frogs yet?


----------



## Light_92

Fireworks!


----------



## INFJAnimal

Daniel Bolstad said:


> Here are some of my horizon-themed shots.


Daniel, nice work. Really liked the b&w river one. & really loved the wildlife shots. The wolf was perfect, drew me into the image with the focus being on the eye.


----------



## INFJAnimal

A few of mine recently - went out with my 600mm and 70-200mm (on two different days). 









70-200mm f/2.8 VRII+TC-20EIII









Close crop of a "startled heron" which took flight. 70-200mm f/2.8 VRII+TC-20EIII









AF-S II 600mm f/4D IF-ED









AF-S II 600mm f/4D IF-ED









AF-S II 600mm f/4D IF-ED









AF-S II 600mm f/4 D IF-ED

With the good weather happening, I need to get and shoot more.


----------



## Jerzy Urban

Welp, compared to some of the pieces posted here it probably garbage. I dont have any college education or know much about photography.


----------



## Xenograft

Where was that taken, @Odyssey?


----------



## Jerzy Urban

I took this in Saskatchewan Canada, in Saskatoon just on the bank of the South Saskatchewan River.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Some photos I took when I was on vacation.

The cabin I stayed in...I could have stayed there forever.











And there were so many deer...






























This deer ran right by my cabin when I was sitting on the porch early in the morning.











And I seen bunnies too...





















I did get to spend some time out on the lake.











I swear I didn't have a care in the world when I was out there.











And the sunset on the bay was so peaceful and beautiful.











The last deer I seen before I left.










I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Naama

Heres few:




































































































+ i took the pic on my avatar


----------



## Bluefireluv

This is probably too big to paste, so I'll just link it, but ah, how amazing!~  I wouldn't actually have seen this if my friend didn't point it out (god knows what I was busy doing 0_o), so credits are to her hahahas 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/46931_205699249572410_422335013_n.jpg
Sunset + Silhouettes 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/551023_3640537653461_1719219442_n.jpg
...And people wonder why we're so obsessed with this place *rolls eyes*
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539208_3640244126123_190743195_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/418370_3640255686412_1893513652_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548451_4966294476553_827932249_n.jpg
Last one!  This wouldn't be considered good, but I love the splashies!
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/292442_3640390209775_1470892623_n.jpg


----------



## Agile




----------



## Tempest09




----------



## Arya

These are my amateur photos taken from my ipod camera.


----------



## Tempest09

Above two: Gnarly rooted tree clinging to the edge of a cliff about 30ft above the trail I was on. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.












Above: Lonely island in the middle of the river. Actually, a section of the canal along side the Potomac that widens out quite a bit. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.











Above: Bird in flight. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.












Above: Some sort of utility area along the trail in the woods. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.











Above: Sunlit lamp. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.












Above: Growing out of a niche in a boulder on a cliff. Raging Potomac in the bokeh. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.











Above: Fallen trunk on a cliff edge next to the Potomac. Gap underneath is a nearly straight drop down 40+ feet. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.












Above: Gypsy Moth nest. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.












Above: Self explanitory. Desaturated everything but the benches to give it sort of an unsettling out of place feel. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.











Above: I called this one "Screwed a lot or a little?" On a foot bridge over one of the canal locks. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.












Above: Abandoned machinery. St. Mary's Monastery MD.












Above: Fence on its side. Great Falls MD/Chesapeake & Ohio Canal.











Above: "Who Am I?" Thumbprint on glass, developed with flourescent fingerprint powder and a feather brush. Letters cut from newsprint. Photographed under blacklight.


----------



## RiftsWRX

I'm not sure what's better... posting individual pictures or just the link to my entire public gallery (YEARS of pics)..

May be easier for me to offer links to individual cool galleries.

ProjectWRX.com Albums - Powered by Phanfare <-- Main Gallery

HDR and XDR Photography - ProjectWRX.com Albums - Powered by Phanfare <-- HDR/XDR work

Bleach Bypass Process - ProjectWRX.com Albums - Powered by Phanfare <-- My Bleach Bypass work


----------



## LibertyPrime

Some of my stuff:

A waterdrop the sise of a pinhead macro shot.









Playing with forms and reflection









Grandfather's old clockwork wristwatch macro shot









Supersonic drag race









The film days are behind us


----------



## Acadia

Two of the grey wolves that I work with! 








*Akela*









*Takoda*


----------



## TootsieBear267

The only image that matters-Chucky the rat. He was my homeboy. My little ENTJ clone. I miss him soooo much.


----------



## herinb




----------



## VinnieBob

these are pictures, not in the same class as others on here


----------



## HAL

Gonna be lazy and link my flickr account instead. People say I take quite good pictures.

Linky

Almost entirely travel photos in India and south-east Asia.

Here are some favourites:

Angkor Wat, Cambodia









Leh, in the heart of the Indian Himalayas









Sapa region, foothills of Vietnam


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Some oldies from my Facebook albums.
A Barbie cake I made for my friend.















Snail sex.








My boy Rupert. 💋💕








Playland.















Pemberton.








'Squares.








Saltspring. 💜








And one my friend took of me with my beloved Ampersands the SLR. I love my canons and realize I actually really miss recreational photography, as I reminisce through these albums and peruse this inspiring thread.


----------



## Manhu




----------



## MidnightPicnic

Manhu said:


>


F*'n beautiful 💜


----------



## Manhu

Thanks! Glad you liked it 
I'm trying new things and trying to impove as a photographer.
_Took that one with Canon 700d + soviet era Helios 44m + macro rings. Photo is untouched._


----------



## Manhu




----------



## fairytales




----------



## fairytales




----------



## zeelf

Here's some of my stuff.

Self portraits (the most decent I could find)















Part of some homework















A mobile phone making of pic from a shooting that's very dear to me for some reason


----------



## zeelf

Part of some other homework















Some film stills.


----------



## VinnieBob

of a local car show last week


----------



## VinnieBob

TootsieBear267 said:


> The only image that matters-Chucky the rat. He was my homeboy. My little ENTJ clone. I miss him soooo much.


how did you get @Fluff'n'Fury high school pic?


----------



## crumbs

ENFP lyfe via mostly my iPhone and road trips: 

My sister and I at Virginia Beach:








My five year old cousin chilling in our RV:








Cottages along the Cabot Trail:








And not really a picture I took, but me in Bryce Canyon. We bought the camera this year and I intend to learn how to use it properly:
View attachment 200114


Darn the five picture limitttttttt

And darn this thumbnail that's thinks it has a right to be here. Overly attached much?


----------



## omgsully

I've tried to take at least one mediocre picture once a week for the last 3 years. I post them here: Ryan's Updates


----------



## Synnett

Yea, sure. I currently photography cars. My pics looks pixely because I don't have any programs to sharpen then, but they still look great.


----------



## luxurieux

I went hiking with some friends on the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

A few of my photos...


----------



## Coopsickle

First two were taken on my phone... hence the glare


----------



## LibertyPrime

*Toothpicks, >.> they are kinda blunt aren't they?*










*^^ its a 3.5 mm long insect lol, sadly the magnification unveiled some microscopic sensor dust...that i will clean tomorrow.*









*
What I took the pictures with, its a inverted Carl Zeiss 50 mm prime made in DDR, attached to bellows. I think I need to construct a flash ring for it.*


----------



## heaveninawildflower

...


----------



## Manhu




----------



## aprillynn197




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## heaveninawildflower

...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Bumpage. Have a new camera (Pentax K-50) so just trying it out for the past few days. These have been edited (not first two) but the original pictures were not as bright. Was a cloudy day:









































































Anyone with a Pentax model, can you tell me if buying a lens with a higher aperture number (I can only find around 1.8) is worth the money? How does it make your portrait photos look? 
=)


----------



## SilverFalcon

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Anyone with a Pentax model, can you tell me if buying a lens with a higher aperture number (I can only find around 1.8) is worth the money? How does it make your portrait photos look?
> =)


Aperture is about the amount of light and depth of field. But depth of field also depends on focal length and distance. 

Apart of low-light situation, its mostly used to create bokeh. Bokeh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bokeh can be used to isolate the object from background, or for its own aesthetic qualities as well.

I have canon 550D and biggest aperture I have is 1.8 (50mm), but i seldom use it.

Here is example of bokeh on aperture f/9 and focal length 250mm. 







50mm on f/1.2 with far away object with closer background would have much less bokeh for example.

Before spending lot of money on f stops, I would recommend to think about what you want to accomplish and how other factors influence it.


----------



## OffTheBooks

Some pictures from this month:

Those Weren't Raindrops








Feeding Time








Tunnel Rats, On Ice








Mouthbreather








Crystal Caves









Enjoy!


----------



## OffTheBooks

Xposting my latest submission from the INFJ artwork thread.
_________________________________

Went to shoot Redbull's Crashed Ice event tonight, since I saw some pictures of their lighting setup on the St. Paul Cathedral, during the St. Paul Winter Carnival.
After the press kept blocking my shots and then proceeded to steal each one,(there were all of 3 decent shots along the whole track), I decided to find a rooftop.

Fuck those guys.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## CobaltBlueNote

My latest sunset capture in my home city, Helsinki.









IndigoBlueNote - DeviantArt


----------



## OffTheBooks

Cross post from the infj artwork thread.

Last shot before vacation:
North Shore Tundra
Shot at the Apostle Islands National Lakeshore









First shot of vacation:
Slaying the Giant
Shot from atop the Sleeping Giant, in Kauai, Hawaii.









That's not me in either picture, just a random guy and a photographer buddy.

I have been really busy, so I figured vacation would be a good time to catch up on my PerC lurkin'.

Constructive Criticism (what I got right, what I could do better) is always appreciated.
Still pretty new to photography game(6 months).


----------



## OffTheBooks

OffTheBooks said:


> First shot of vacation:
> Slaying the Giant
> Shot from atop the Sleeping Giant, in Kauai, Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not me in either picture, just a random guy and a photographer buddy.
> 
> I have been really busy, so I figured vacation would be a good time to catch up on my PerC lurkin'.
> 
> Constructive Criticism (what I got right, what I could do better) is always appreciated.
> Still pretty new to photography game(6 months).


Here's what the last picture looks like after a proper custom edit, instead of importing a past post-process edit, from a different location, due to not having too much time before my next event:









It reallly makes a huge difference.


----------



## OffTheBooks

I'm back from my trip. 
Here's my favorite shot:









I'll be starting a small 1st run of this shot, as 16x24 framed, gallery wraps. So prints are available, at the moment, if you're looking for a framed canvas piece. (PM me if interested. Serious inquiries only)


----------



## GrimKosmo

I've gotten into astrophotography lately. I don't have a tracking system with my telescope so I'm a bit limited, I was happy with the way these turned out though. Saturn, the Orion nebula, and 47 Tuc.


----------



## LucasM

From the archives of this past winter 2014/2015 (spring is here now).


----------



## Mr. Svante

I like to photograph my friends alot...


----------



## OffTheBooks

May Day 2015
Minneapolis, Minnesota, United States


----------



## Kelleth

Here's a few of mine which I already posted in the INFP thread. I'll post some other ones another day when I'm not lazy 

* *


----------



## aliceinbrc

I thought I'd finally share some of my snaps ...


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I wanted to post a few things, but realky it's not great. I'd like to take pics, it just sucks with an old android. The colors in particular. But good thread.


----------



## Jared Eggo




----------



## December Flower




----------



## LucasM

Flower picture today.


----------



## pertracto




----------



## Wisteria

This was outside my backdoor this august. I've never seen anything like it. It had started to fade by the time I got my camera but it was truly stunning.


----------



## feelionnaire

Kishiwada









Montréal









Toronto









London


----------



## Xerosis

And a selfie for last:


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Anonymous Disaster




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## knightlevante

The above picture is taken at The Taman Dayu Resort, Malang, while the below photo is taken at Surabaya's IALF's relaxing pond that is located near the study room.


----------



## Stillwater

I think I have a thing for bridges.


----------



## Ellemess

I love love love photography! I could post in this thread all day! 










I'm gonna need assistance on how to post images in posts that are not the size of quarters.


----------



## strawberryLola

Red Lucky Chinese Charms by k a t *, on Flickr


----------



## Pepeljara

I'm not a professional, and it's not a good picture, but this little girl fascinated me. Sheikh's daughter chilling by the trash can in an Egyptian desert.


----------



## strawberryLola

Shadows In The Country Side by k a t *, on Flickr


----------



## strawberryLola

Caught in the Action: Cook at Delicious Restaurant Called Luc Lac Portland, Oregon by k a t *, on Flickr


----------



## Velcorn

http://i.imgur.com/0tJoRAO.jpg


----------



## elevatorman




----------



## lonelywolf23

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGYmxjoC7Ai/?taken-by=sumanth_life21


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

* *


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Not mine obviously but I thought you guys might like this. It's called "Apollo and his Chariot"


----------



## lil intro vert




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## megmento

Hello thread.


----------



## piano

i'm not a photographer but i like to take pictures.

this one in particular i took while i was swinging on a swing at the break of dawn. it was cold and my fingers were freezing but i managed to take out my phone and snap a shot before it died. without falling off the swing, either! but the way everything came together was... dreamlike, i guess. the fog, the sky, the slide, the leaves, the lighting. i wish it wasn't so blurry but i also think that's part of its appeal (to me).


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## bleghc




----------



## starvingautist




----------



## LucasM

Went through a bunch of pics from last year and liked this one a lot.


----------



## starvingautist




----------



## W W

A favourite I took.


----------



## baitedcrow

Self-portrait of the photographer as a precariously balanced citrus fruit.


* *


----------



## JaketheDog

"Always take a shot"


----------



## baitedcrow

Space fish.


* *


----------



## Mange

View attachment 668505


View attachment 668513


View attachment 668521


View attachment 668529


----------



## titanII

I have a ton of studio shots of my girls. This one is early when I was learning to light...but the look on her face is priceless to me.


----------



## titanII

A little better lighting and my other girl...


----------



## titanII




----------



## titanII

Just goofing off with a cheap point and shoot and the most beautiful woman that I have ever seen...


----------



## titanII




----------



## Mange

What kind of camera did you use for those @titanII ?


----------



## titanII

Red Mange said:


> What kind of camera did you use for those @titanII ?


Hang onto your hat, haha! I would have to look at the exif data to be sure but I use a Canon 20d, 40d, 5d, 6d, Nikon D300 and D3.
The point and shoot that I mentioned is a fuji s9000. Fuji's are capable of producing some really awesome pics. The new Fuji cameras are amazing but they are slow in operation. Plus, I have a hard time with small cameras. I do see that Fuji is producing a medium format camera and I will have a hard time not getting one of those!

I could use a first gen Canon 5D and a zeiss lens and be happy. My favorite camera for ease of use and easiest files to work with is the Nikon D3. Portrait is a Nikon D3 and a 70-200 Nikon lens.
Flowers are a Canon 6D with a 70-200 Canon lens


----------



## titanII

Nikon D3


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

the romance of the daffodils. (Pentax q7)


----------



## baitedcrow




----------



## bleghc

from a class trip to d.c. a month back!


----------



## ocean_crow

Are those shots of Turkey, @baitedcrow?


----------



## baitedcrow

ocean_crow said:


> Are those shots of Turkey, @baitedcrow?


Yep. Was there toward the beginning of May, will be there again mid-August for a few days to visit friends on the way to Bosnia.


----------



## ocean_crow

baitedcrow said:


> Yep. Was there toward the beginning of May, will be there again mid-August for a few days to visit friends on the way to Bosnia.


Totally jealous. Great shots.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

I usually just post in the INFJ artwork thread, but I figured I could venture over here as well for a change

Duck family in Treviso:









And some egrets on a chilly evening:


----------



## Queen of Cups

Not really a photographer, but every so often luck into a good shot.

View attachment 688850


----------



## Wisteria

Saw this today, thought it looked pretty cool. Didn't even read the message, guess I live in a very liberal city. Foggy because of the weather.


* *


----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## KillinIt

Uploaded some of these to the ISTJ forum but I thought I'd add to the art forum too


----------



## KillinIt




----------



## atamagasuita

My new place 


* *


----------



## elevatorman




----------



## zombiefishy

*Scone Palace (Scotland)*

















[/spoiler]


----------



## zombiefishy




----------



## zombiefishy

Wicklow, Ireland


----------



## zombiefishy




----------



## baitedcrow




----------



## S.Haze




----------



## DeenaGood

So many inspiring pictures here!


----------



## DeenaGood

KillinIt said:


> View attachment 710882
> 
> 
> View attachment 710890
> 
> 
> View attachment 710898


Gorgeous!


----------



## DeenaGood

elevatorman said:


> View attachment 724306
> View attachment 724322


Superb!


----------



## The Dude

A little place I was at outside of Green Bay, WI last week! :shocked:

Fonferek's Glen 5 

Fonferek's Glen 8 

Fonferek's Glen 13 

Fonferek's Glen 16 

Fonferek's Glen 21


----------



## The Dude

Here are some pics that I made black & white or some other "artistic" shading...

Great Sand Dunes National Park, Colorado 
Great Sand Dunes...Water, Sand Dunes, and Mountains 

Rural Illinois 
Illinois Rays of Light 

Sunset Bay, Oregon 
Sunset Bay

Valley Trail near Heceta Head, Oregon
Valley Trail near Heceta Head, Oregon

Overlooking the Mississippi River from some bluffs
Mount Hosmer, IA


----------



## incision

This pic is called Romance.


----------



## hannachi

Little different, but I had a great time.


----------



## The Dude

Argentina! 

Bariloche Lakeshore 1 

Bariloche Lakeshore 2 

Buenos Aires 2 

Cerro Campanario, Bariloche 1 

Cerro Campanario, Bariloche 2 

Llao Llao, Bariloche 1 

Llao Llao, Bariloche 2 

Llao Llao, Bariloche 3 

Llao Llao, Bariloche 4 

Llao Llao, Bariloche 5 

Llao Llao, Bariloche 6

For some reason the links don't work...

Edit: Right after writing the links don't work...they suddenly work.


----------



## baitedcrow

Everyone that's posted recently is on a roll.

The photo I'm going to post isn't the best photo I've ever taken but it's an "important" photo to me, because there are a lot of complicated thoughts/feelings surrounding the circumstances in which I took it. They took me so long to fully connect with/sort through that I didn't do anything with it or with most of the photos I took in the same spot for about a year. I recently tried to articulate everything and I'm posting that below because I don't like posting the photo without it. Heads up that if anyone chooses to comment on the mini-essay in the spoiler tag I might reply with a long delay or be picky about responding. I almost posted this in the no-contact INTJ "Fi goo" thread but... it is about a photo after all. 


* *




I took a trip to northern Iraq (Kurdistan) a year ago. I was already aware of the issues surrounding media treatment of Yazidi women victimized by ISIL. First I picked up on how uncomfortably lurid the published stories and conversations about them got, then I read articles like this one, which will give anyone in doubt an idea of what I mean: http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/op...ists-failed-yazidi-women-180308085956708.html

I didn't initially plan to go to Lalish and meet Yazidis, it just sort of happened. The guide I hired offered to take me, I am interested in the more-insular, syncretic offshoots of the main Judeo-Christian religions. (Yazidi mythology is very interesting.)

What I was completely unprepared for was the way media treatment of the Yazidi-ISIL story in the West seemed to have primed the burgeoning tourism industry in Iraq to treat Yazidi trauma like a curiosity and present it that way to visitors. 

Within earshot of people who were likely personally affected - a lot of people from Sinjar fled to Lalish - the Kurdish guide I was with started narrating a horror story about about 12 year old "sexy slaves." Some of these women spoke English. The guide clearly expected me to want to hear more and seemed irritated when in my mortification, I shut the conversation down. 

He told me that I could take photos, all the photos I wanted. In a move that resulted in him viewing me as an odd duck... I found myself avoiding taking photos of people, especially the women. 

They were friendly (& quite a few wanted selfies with me), so it wasn't a matter of anyone seeming upset by my camera. 

But because of my awareness of how the whole situation was read about at home, and talked about at home, because of my awareness that people at home primarily associate the word "Yazidi" with sadistic sexual enslavement of adolescents and women... I felt there was too much risk that should I take, keep and show photos of these women and girls to people at home, many of those people would compulsively and privately wonder about the more crushing elements of the women's stories, weigh how much this girl would have cost vs that one, etc. 

Thoughts would inevitably be diverted away from theology or culture... to rape, as much out of out of titillation as concern. Despite the explosion of news about this we saw a few years ago, the amount of international aid Yazidi women got was not huge. Sometimes people pay attention for wrong reasons.

The photo I'm posting is the only photo I took of anyone while there. My conflicted feelings are evident in it.

I don't, for the record, think my Kurdish guide is a bad man by any means, as crass as his attitude came across to me. He's doing what works to feed his family, and his family is sweet. Why this piece of his MO works is moreso what frustrates me, especially as I was somewhat complicit here.


----------



## contradictionary

jcal said:


> Key West Butterfly Conservatory...
> 
> View attachment 829519


I like sunsets. And I like rare sighting of animal copulating. :yeah:



baitedcrow said:


> The photo I'm posting is the only photo I took of anyone while there. My conflicted feelings are evident in it.
> 
> View attachment 829543


You've just made me too curious. So, yes, a nice woman indeed. Lovely dress.


----------



## baitedcrow

contradictionary said:


> You've just made me too curious. So, yes, a nice woman indeed. Lovely dress.


Your hard work has reminded me how impressed I was with the jewelry.


----------



## jcal

Colorado Railroad Museum (c2005)... 







_Biggest damned locomotive I've ever seen. Wheels are >6' diameter.
Shot with 'only' 4MP point and shoot (Canon A85)... my second digital camera and a big step up from previous Fuji 1.4MP cam._


----------



## Paulie




----------



## SilentScream




----------



## jcal

No stitching or "panorama" effects here... single vertically cropped shot with ultra-wide lens (10-18 zoom on Canon 70D). I removed some people and beach umbrellas in Lightroom. The beach was never that empty on a nice day like that one.








Took this one with a little Panasonic point & shoot travel zoom from the same exact spot as the ultra-wide shot above... The gull's standing on same pole you can see in the wide shot above.


----------



## incision

Two different moods.


----------



## Paulie

Duo said:


> Two different moods.



Very nice, both of them!


----------



## baitedcrow




----------



## SilentScream

Potato quality cuz cell phone. Should've taken my prime lens that day fpalm Still regretting it.


----------



## jcal

Jawz said:


> Potato quality cuz cell phone. Should've taken my prime lens that day fpalm Still regretting it.


Y'know what they say... the best camera is the one you have with you! 
_...but I know what you mean!_

Regardless... really neat stuff! I've been a real space nerd since I was five or six years old, so pretty much all of the '60s space race. Loved my visits to both Kennedy Space Center and Johnson Space Center in Houston. I also went (school class trip) to the Grumman Bethpage, Long Island plant when they were building the lunar modules there. Great stuff.


----------



## SilentScream

jcal said:


> Y'know what they say... the best camera is the one you have with you!
> _...but I know what you mean!_
> 
> Regardless... really neat stuff! I've been a real space nerd since I was five or six years old, so pretty much all of the '60s space race. Loved my visits to both Kennedy Space Center and Johnson Space Center in Houston. I also went (school class trip) to the Grumman Bethpage, Long Island plant when they were building the lunar modules there. Great stuff.


I knew you'd appreciate the NASA pics. The engineering on those things is incredible. Once you see it all in person (especially when you hear and see that rocket take off) you know you're experiencing the greatest engineering marvel humans have accomplished  

I *really* wanna go again because the last time we went the temperature was unbearably cold and we weren't dressed properly so missed out on a lot of stuff that I wanted to do. Lucky we're only 50 minutes out. Can make the trip anytime there's another launch I suppose.


----------



## jcal

Jawz said:


> I knew you'd appreciate the NASA pics. The engineering on those things is incredible. Once you see it all in person (especially when you hear and see that rocket take off) you know you're experiencing the greatest engineering marvel humans have accomplished
> 
> I *really* wanna go again because the last time we went the temperature was unbearably cold and we weren't dressed properly so missed out on a lot of stuff that I wanted to do. Lucky we're only 50 minutes out. Can make the trip anytime there's another launch I suppose.


A good friend of mine's daughter used to work at KSC... she was part of the team that did pre-flight prep for the astronauts. When she was doing more mundane tasks between flights, she often got asked to suit up and strap in as a fill-in for the real astronauts during certain training and test procedures. My friend was always sending me pictures of her sitting in or working on the shuttles. Lucky girl!


----------



## jcal

Meet Buster...















_Buster was a rescue dog we took in as a temporary foster about six years ago, and he's still with us. Love this little guy (Chihuahua/Jack Russell mix)... he's such a character._


----------



## SilentScream

I'm guessing he's gonna be there all through the hurricane. We're getting the first gusts and rain from it now. 

Gonna be an interesting next couple of days.


----------



## VoicesofSpring

jcal said:


> No stitching or "panorama" effects here... single vertically cropped shot with ultra-wide lens (10-18 zoom on Canon 70D). I removed some people and beach umbrellas in Lightroom. The beach was never that empty on a nice day like that one.
> View attachment 829701
> 
> 
> Took this one with a little Panasonic point & shoot travel zoom from the same exact spot as the ultra-wide shot above... The gull's standing on same pole you can see in the wide shot above.
> View attachment 829703


The seagull looks like fiercely guarding its pole xD Nice shoots !

Edit : The inside of the Eiffel Tower took with my tablet Samsung galaxy s3 voilà : 









































I don't know why my pictures upload rotated, sorry !


----------



## jcal

Port de Sète, France...


----------



## jcal

Cassis, France...


----------



## VoicesofSpring

@jcal the Sète port photo nighttime looks stunning !
South of France is beautiful, a very different style than North (or Northeast like where I live).

Edit : Found an old .rar with photos from my trip to London in 2015, so long ago o.o Tadaaa !


* *


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## VoicesofSpring

@Crowbo where is the last pic ?

At yesterday festival, someone was doing a collective mandala with natural elements


----------



## Crowbo

VoicesOfSpring said:


> @Crowbo where is the last pic ?
> 
> At yesterday festival, someone was doing a collective mandala with natural elements
> 
> View attachment 831863
> 
> 
> View attachment 831865
> 
> 
> View attachment 831867


At the Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris. I was there 3 years ago before a large chunk of it got burned down.


----------



## VoicesofSpring

Crowbo said:


> At the Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris. I was there 3 years ago before a large chunk of it got burned down.


Ah I see, I was a bit uncertain it was her, lucky you got picture of her before the fire. Did you visited inside too ? Personnaly I only saw her from outside before and after the fire, and only have picture of after the fire.

After the fire


----------



## Crowbo

VoicesOfSpring said:


> Ah I see, I was a bit uncertain it was her, lucky you got picture of her before the fire. Did you visited inside too ? Personnaly I only saw her from outside before and after the fire, and only have picture of after the fire.
> 
> After the fire
> 
> View attachment 831869
> 
> 
> View attachment 831871


Yup. I got the chance to go inside the building too. roud:


----------



## VoicesofSpring

@Crowbo awesome shoots ! Someone told me that Notre Dame of Reims gives a similar feel to the Paris one, so I still could have an idea of her, by proxy !


----------



## jcal

Keeping with European cathedrals... Pisa Cathedral:


----------



## jcal

Pisa Cathedral interior:


----------



## VoicesofSpring

@jcal simply stunning !


----------



## jcal

VoicesOfSpring said:


> @jcal simply stunning !


Thanks. There's actually a lot more detail in the original pics... PerC does a pretty good hack job on them. 

:frustrating:


----------



## VoicesofSpring

jcal said:


> Thanks. There's actually a lot more detail in the original pics... PerC does a pretty good hack job on them.
> 
> :frustrating:


Too bad, plus I noticed with my tablet I use mostly, pictures here got very toned down, either when taken, or ones seen on this topic. 
I guess the pictures you take are not in .jpg but in .raw or .tiff or another file ext. ?
I know there exist monitor calibration tool, etc for best visual result on screen, but I am not very knowledgeable about photography topic !

But still, the pictures are beautiful, especially the stones esthetism !

Edit :

Saw this hole of blue sky in the grey sea of clouds !


----------



## jcal

VoicesOfSpring said:


> Too bad, plus I noticed with my tablet I use mostly, pictures here got very toned down, either when taken, or ones seen on this topic.
> I guess the pictures you take are not in .jpg but in .raw or .tiff or another file ext. ?
> I know there exist monitor calibration tool, etc for best visual result on screen, but I am not very knowledgeable about photography topic !
> 
> But still, the pictures are beautiful, especially the stones esthetism !


Yeah, I shoot in RAW (Canon CR2), edit the CR2 file in Lightroom, and export for general use as full res JPGs. It's the down-res job that PerC does that really kills things. As an example, take the first shot of the Pisa Cathedral in my post #707: 

The original CR2 file is 6000x4000 pixels and around 30MB in file size. The mildly cropped JPG right out of Lightroom is 5181x3698 pixels with a file size of 1.4MB. That is the file I actually uploaded to PerC. 

What actually ended up in the post? ...The inline shot is only 500x357/36KB, and even if you double click on it to show the "full" image, it's still only 958x684/90KB. When you zoom in on your phone or tablet on images that low in resolution, they tend to not look so great... so much of the intricate detail that was there is lost. It can look even worse if you look at them on a larger desktop monitor. 

Really though, PerC isn't any worse in this regard than any other general purpose site. FB is even worse, I believe. 



> Saw this hole of blue sky in the grey sea of clouds!
> View attachment 831977


I love when you can catch an oasis of color in a desert of grey sky.


----------



## SilentScream

This is a fairly typical Florida evening sky you get to see once or twice a year after a major thunderstorm, especially if it happens late in the evening. The colors have been saturated a little and I've darkned/lightened/cropped for enhancement. I kinda like the over-done look personally while I know others prefer a more realistic feel. I just like bursting colors as a personal artistic choice. 

(Yes, that's my former neighbor's PT cruiser lol).


----------



## VoicesofSpring

jcal said:


> Yeah, I shoot in RAW (Canon CR2), edit the CR2 file in Lightroom, and export for general use as full res JPGs. It's the down-res job that PerC does that really kills things. As an example, take the first shot of the Pisa Cathedral in my post #707:
> 
> The original CR2 file is 6000x4000 pixels and around 30MB in file size. The mildly cropped JPG right out of Lightroom is 5181x3698 pixels with a file size of 1.4MB. That is the file I actually uploaded to PerC.
> 
> What actually ended up in the post? ...The inline shot is only 500x357/36KB, and even if you double click on it to show the "full" image, it's still only 958x684/90KB. When you zoom in on your phone or tablet on images that low in resolution, they tend to not look so great... so much of the intricate detail that was there is lost. It can look even worse if you look at them on a larger desktop monitor.
> 
> Really though, PerC isn't any worse in this regard than any other general purpose site. FB is even worse, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you can catch an oasis of color in a desert of grey sky.


I wonder, do you have a place to show your pictures at original size/resolution ? I do a bit of graphic design, amateur, and that how I learned about .raw/.tiff and ppi/dpi

Hehe, yes, it was an enjoyable sight, funnily it disappeared 10min after the photo was taken
@Jawz I like the evening sky picture you took, and the alterations gives it a nice autumnal touch !


----------



## SilentScream

VoicesOfSpring said:


> @*Jawz* I like the evening sky picture you took, and the alterations gives it a nice autumnal touch !


TY. It was an old-image and I re-did the post-processing again with a different mindset and apparently this new look seems to be getting appreciated more. It's something I've been doing lately to all my old photos. 

@*jcal* - I suggest trying imgur to upload and post links. I believe that it retains image quality better as you can see from both of my recent uploads.


----------



## jcal

Jawz said:


> @*jcal* - I suggest trying imgur to upload and post links. I believe that it retains image quality better as you can see from both of my recent uploads.


I used to link to third party site but the whole fiasco of Photobucket first trying to hold my pics hostage and then constantly dunning me that my bandwidth has been exceeded (AFTER they had effectively killed my repository of pics already... As far as I'm concerned, I am no longer using ANY of their bandwidth) has soured me on using any third party hosting site.


----------



## SilentScream

jcal said:


> I used to link to third party site but the whole fiasco of Photobucket first trying to hold my pics hostage and then constantly dunning me that my bandwidth has been exceeded (AFTER they had effectively killed my repository of pics already... As far as I'm concerned, I am no longer using ANY of their bandwidth) has soured me on using any third party hosting site.


I would try to sell you on Imgur, but I think it's probably not a fruitful venture, Mr. ISTJ :tongue:


----------



## jcal

Jawz said:


> I would try to sell you on Imgur, but I think it's probably not a fruitful venture, Mr. ISTJ :tongue:


Ya know, I think this guy looks like he could be ISTJ... :shocked: :tongue: :laughing:








_Sorry... couldn't resist!_


----------



## jcal

The Battistero di San Giovanni (aka Pisa Baptistry), right across the Piazza dei Miracoli (Plaza of Miracles) from the Pisa Cathedral:


----------



## SilentScream

Some of these images are washed out because of the bright tropical sun and no shade (also, really poor timing but it's a rare location near the Karachi beach on the shore that is hard to get to and we don't get to go too often). 

I did a lot of photoshopping to try to add the detail back to some very washed out images (which is why there are some areas that are better than others within the images). 

I wanted to share this because this is a 100 year old (or more) abandoned Hindu Temple in Pakistan. Rumor says that it was built after the British Raj started, but tbh the erosion looks like it could be much, much older than 100 years. My gut says at least 500. There's no official historical record of it anywhere, but it remains an eroding but beautiful structure along the beach.


----------



## KindaSnob!

my favorite shots:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2k929st


__
https://flic.kr/p/2k96t3W


__
https://flic.kr/p/2k928vZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/2k928HT


----------



## The Dude

Winter is coming!


----------



## Electra

This place is actually in Norway, believe it or not.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM

My photography and makeup art.







































My ISFJ besti is the model and always down for a fun photoshoot. One day I hope to photograph @Katie Tran @ai.tran.75 . Covid popped and I had to cancel my trip to visit Katie in April


----------



## KindaSnob!

NIHM said:


> My photography and makeup art.
> View attachment 871028
> 
> 
> View attachment 871029
> View attachment 871030
> View attachment 871031
> View attachment 871032
> 
> 
> My ISFJ besti is the model and always down for a fun photoshoot. One day I hope to photograph @Katie Tran @ai.tran.75 . Covid popped and I had to cancel my trip to visit Katie in April


I didn't know you were professional photographer! Your bestfriend is so beautiful and i really love your photos. Especially last one.


----------



## NIHM

KindaSnob! said:


> I didn't know you were professional photographer! Your bestfriend is so beautiful and i really love your photos. Especially last one.


Yes, I've been published in several magazines I've lost count over my photography stint and got paid, it was my bread and butter. Though I'm retired now, I still do fun shoots every now and then and work from home doing math for Covid teams, this is what I was initially hired for but now I just feel like an overpaid data entry unit. My other love is Math, Pathology, and anything to do with STEM. When Covid hit, I dusted off my other retired part of my life and it brought my math skills to the forefront along with my applied predictive modeling. Got offered a great job from it that I actually went to college for. I also love art. Safe to say I have a lot of hobbies, some of which I get paid for, and have become a professional.

Sticking on the subject.

































In my most recent shoot, I wore a mask for the whole thing for a friend's daughter's senior photos. It's not every day you get a Vogue photographer to take photos of you. I made her cry when she got them back. I think each time I upload more preview shots as I go through them she squeaks at me, like OMG LOVE. I like watching that so I still do my work for free here and there for the right people. Occasionally I get offered a gig but 2020 has put a stop to any paid shoots. I'm in the high-risk category. This was still fun in September.


----------



## KindaSnob!

NIHM said:


> Yes, I've been published in several magazines I've lost count over my photography stint and got paid, it was my bread and butter. Though I'm retired now, I still do fun shoots every now and then and work from home doing math for Covid teams, this is what I was initially hired for but now I just feel like an overpaid data entry unit. My other love is Math, Pathology, and anything to do with STEM. When Covid hit, I dusted off my other retired part of my life and it brought my math skills to the forefront along with my applied predictive modeling. Got offered a great job from it that I actually went to college for. I also love art. Safe to say I have a lot of hobbies, some of which I get paid for, and have become a professional.
> 
> Sticking on the subject.
> 
> View attachment 871033
> View attachment 871034
> 
> 
> View attachment 871035
> View attachment 871036
> 
> 
> In my most recent shoot, I wore a mask for the whole thing for a friend's daughter's senior photos. It's not every day you get a Vogue photographer to take photos of you. I made her cry when she got them back. I think each time I upload more preview shots as I go through them she squeaks at me, like OMG LOVE. I like watching that so I still do my work for free here and there for the right people. Occasionally I get offered a gig but 2020 has put a stop to any paid shoots. I'm in the high-risk category. This was still fun in September.


God... I didn't know photographers got affected by covid that much. Also kudo to you for keeping your work after even retirement. Guys like you who are passionate about capturing certain moments are really inspring to me. I just want to tell you shaped my perspective on photography in some way somehow by showing part of your works. I'm preparing for film school (cinematography) right now and meeting someone like you on forum is really encouraging and exciting. I hope you would continue living what you wanna do even if covid came to interrupt our whole life! Have a good day!


----------



## NIHM

@KindaSnob! Good luck at film school. Don't let anyone tell you you're not good enough. Find your style and work it.


----------



## Crowbo

Some photos of the Hoh Rainforest!


----------



## The Dude

A look into the Abyss...


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9Duac

At least 1,500 up hanging over a cliff...

__
https://flic.kr/p/u2BWsQ


----------



## The Dude

One Photo Album a Day (I'll try) until I've gone through all of them....first up is Buenos Aires! 


__
https://flic.kr/p/dKXywC


__
https://flic.kr/p/dKXxmY


__
https://flic.kr/p/dKXtK5


__
https://flic.kr/p/dKXt27


----------



## littlewyng

Seattle love


----------



## NIHM




----------



## Whippit

@NIHM That model is gorgeous! The black bathing suit + wet black hair really makes it.


----------



## NIHM

@Whippit That's what you can do with simple low key makeup and a hose on the side.

I got the idea from watching this video LOLs. MU AHHAHAHA Watch till the 1:20 it'll show it. We might have done some of those shenanigans on the shoot. hehe


----------



## NIHM

Bubbles. Weeeee.


----------



## The Dude

From the shores of Nahuel Huapi outside of Bariloche, Argentina looking at the Andes.

The Andes from Bariloche water front by  on Flickr


 Looking across Nahuel Huapi[/url] by  on Flickr


The Andes from Bariloche Water Front[/url] by  on Flickr


----------



## NIHM




----------



## littlewyng

love the Oregon coast.  great shots!


----------



## The Dude

littlewyng said:


> love the Oregon coast.  great shots!


It's hard not to love the Oregon coast. The most beautiful coastline in America. I got lucky...60s and sunny in mid-January lol.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt




----------



## littlewyng

The Dude said:


> It's hard not to love the Oregon coast. The most beautiful coastline in America. I got lucky...60s and sunny in mid-January lol.


Agree!! I did an Oregon run in August down to Medford, got a few and some Crater Lake shots:


----------



## KindaSnob!

littlewyng said:


> Agree!! I did an Oregon run in August down to Medford, got a few and some Crater Lake shots:
> 
> View attachment 871491
> 
> 
> View attachment 871492
> 
> 
> View attachment 871493
> 
> 
> View attachment 871494


Wait. I saw the place in second pic from somewhere. I envy you for living in such a big country.


----------



## Electra

The Dude said:


> It's hard not to love the Oregon coast. The most beautiful coastline in America. I got lucky...60s and sunny in mid-January lol.


60's?


----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


> 60's?


Maybe he means temperature? I don't know either since my country doesn't use fahrenheit. But i guess so?


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> Maybe he means temperature? I don't know either since my country doesn't use fahrenheit. But i guess so?


what does your country use?


----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


> what does your country use?


Celcius!


----------



## Electra

Maybe he means high way 66. My grandmother lived in America and she said she drove down the highway 66 to with some cloths to the official laundry place. Also you can listen to this song and they will bring up Highway 66:





Edit: it was 99 😌 Dang you, lesdyxia


----------



## littlewyng

Route 66 above. ;-)

Pretty sure he meant Fahrenheit.


----------



## KindaSnob!

littlewyng said:


> View attachment 871500
> 
> 
> Route 66 above. ;-)
> 
> Pretty sure he meant Fahrenheit.


I hope someday i will ride that road.


----------



## The Dude

Electra said:


> 60's?


Fahrenheit 

I don't use Celsius. I'm imperial!


----------



## The Dude

KindaSnob! said:


> Maybe he means temperature? I don't know either since my country doesn't use fahrenheit. But i guess so?


I did mean temperature. 60s Fahrenheit whatever that is in Celsius.


----------



## Electra

The Dude said:


> I did mean temperature. 60s Fahrenheit whatever that is in Celsius.


It be excctly 15.55 c


----------



## The Dude

Bonus: Seals! (you can hear them, but not see them) 

__
https://flic.kr/p/xtJApq


----------



## The Dude

China Creek, Hobbit Trail, Heceta Head, and Washburne Beach...near Florence, Oregon. One of my favorite hikes ever.

Part I
Heceta Head Oregon

China Creek Loop Trail

Valley Trail from China Creek Loop to Hobbit Beach Trail and Heceta Head Trail

Oregon crazy trees


----------



## Electra

The Dude said:


> China Creek, Hobbit Trail, Heceta Head, and Washburne Beach...near Florence, Oregon. One of my favorite hikes ever.
> 
> Part I
> Heceta Head Oregon
> 
> China Creek Loop Trail
> 
> Valley Trail from China Creek Loop to Hobbit Beach Trail and Heceta Head Trail
> 
> Oregon crazy trees


Did you know that they have some simmilar trees in Poland apperently?


----------



## The Dude

China Creek, Hobbit Trail, Heceta Head, and Washburne Beach

Part II

China Creek and Valley Trail intersection 

Oregon tranquil forest 

Valley Trail 

Heceta Head Trail 

Washburne Beach 

Washburne Beach from Heceta Head Oregon


----------



## Electra

Or not exactly simmilar, but: (I didn't take this picture just showing you)


----------



## KindaSnob!

The Dude said:


> China Creek, Hobbit Trail, Heceta Head, and Washburne Beach
> 
> Part II
> 
> China Creek and Valley Trail intersection
> 
> Oregon tranquil forest
> 
> Valley Trail
> 
> Heceta Head Trail
> 
> Washburne Beach
> 
> Washburne Beach from Heceta Head Oregon


First two pics are so beautiful. Nice colors!


----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


> Or not exactly simmilar, but: (I didn't take this picture just showing you)
> 
> View attachment 871551


¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ 🙃


----------



## Electra

Makes me want to paint again ^-^;


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ 🙃


😄


----------



## The Dude

Electra said:


> Did you know that they have some simmilar trees in Poland apperently?


I didn't know that, but I think these trees are also in New Zealand which makes sense...same climate.


----------



## The Dude

The conclusion of Oregon...Dellenbach Dunes

FYI it's morning fog from the Pacific not smoke from a wildfire. 









Bonus...video of me on the empty beach 

__
https://flic.kr/p/xtMExQ


----------



## The Dude

Dellenbach Dunes from the highest dune 







One final one of the morning fog...


----------



## The Dude

First trip to Mississippi Palisades State Park in Illinois!


----------



## The Dude

Now it's time for some Colorado action. Summit County, CO...


----------



## jcal

The Dude said:


> Now it's time for some Colorado action. Summit County, CO...


That looks like a slightly shifted perspective of the same place I captured on 35mm film back around '90 while taking the "scenic route" back to Denver from Vail and... yes, since this is a personality forum... my ISTJ brain instantly recognized the location when I saw your picture, even though it was 30 years ago and I hadn't seen my picture in at least 15 years. Man, it was hot that day. I had a silver Toyota Camry rental and...


----------



## The Dude

Colorado Route 9 from Fairplay to Breckenridge. It's one of my favorite drives. Last time I drove it I measured the altitude on some app. I think it gets up to a little over 11,600 feet above sea level.


----------



## The Dude

This is a multiple part series...my first trip to Great Sand Dunes National Park...favorite place in America to hike. Dunes up to 650 feet high at 8,000 feet above sea level with mountains up to 14,000 feet high surrounding it.


----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## The Dude




----------



## jcal

The Dude said:


> Colorado Route 9 from Fairplay to Breckenridge. It's one of my favorite drives. Last time I drove it I measured the altitude on some app. I think it gets up to a little over 11,600 feet above sea level.


I didn't even have a cell phone back then, lol, but I do remember feeling winded even after short walks as I stopped to gawk at the gorgeous scenery along the way back from Vail. I've been to Denver many times and the 5,000' altitude has never bothered me, and even 8,600' Vail wasn't too bad, but stopping and moving around along that route was significantly different. I did night ski at Keystone (10,000'? ) during one of my earlier Denver trips but don't recall any breathing problems. What I do recall from skiing at Keystone was that, compared to its normal conditions, it was very icy with little to no powder. All the locals were having a hell of a time with it, but I grew up skiing in Vermont, New York and New Jersey where skiing on ice and rocks is the norm. I thought the conditions were GREAT that night.


----------



## The Dude

jcal said:


> I didn't even have a cell phone back then, lol, but I do remember feeling winded even after short walks as I stopped to gawk at the gorgeous scenery along the way back from Vail. I've been to Denver many times and the 5,000' altitude has never bothered me, and even 8,600' Vail wasn't too bad, but stopping and moving around along that route was significantly different. I did night ski at Keystone (10,000'? ) during one of my earlier Denver trips but don't recall any breathing problems. What I do recall from skiing at Keystone was that, compared to its normal conditions, it was very icy with little to no powder. All the locals were having a hell of a time with it, but I grew up skiing in Vermont, New York and New Jersey where skiing on ice and rocks is the norm. I thought the conditions were GREAT that night.


Yeah I'm fine up to about 10,000 feet without any acclimating. 

If you really want to lose your breath head up the road to the top of Mount Evans right up to over 14,265 feet (4,347 meters). It's the highest road in America.


----------



## The Dude

High Dune at Great Sand Dunes!


----------



## incision

Shot this today. There were technically far better pics but this one was all about the mood. It's a Steller's Jay.


----------



## The Dude

Another day at Great Sand Dunes National Park...heading up the creek. 











Bonus...video of the surging creek


----------



## ENIGMA2019

The Dude said:


> To Great Sand Dunes National Park from Denver on US-285 and the return to Denver on US-160 and I-25...wasn't driving either time.
> 
> To:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From:


Great shots... I was just in Denver this year as a landing and pass through. I may upload the pictures sometime soon of where I was at.


----------



## incision




----------



## The Dude

Drive to Montrose, Colorado 





Lake Curecanti Colorado 

Lake Curecanti Colorado


----------



## The Dude

Black Canyon Colorado





Drive to southern Colorado








Almost done with Colorado...I have a lot of Colorado pictures.


----------



## The Dude

Quick road trip to Taos, NM

565 feet below is the Rio Grande

Nike on a Canyon Ledge Taos New Mexico


----------



## mia-me

...


----------



## mia-me

Who said that dandelions aren't pretty? They have a really interesting flower and are one of the few plants that you can eat, from flower to root.


----------



## knght990




----------



## mia-me

Very nice shots! The second one is the old courthouse. Might I suggest that you resize the pics so we don't have to scroll down to see them? A height of 800 pixels usually does the trick.


----------



## knght990

mia-me said:


> Very nice shots! The second one is the old courthouse. Might I suggest that you resize the pics so we don't have to scroll down to see them? A height of 800 pixels usually does the trick.


Thanks. Next time I post I will resize them to make easier viewing.


----------



## mia-me

knght990 said:


> Thanks. Next time I post I will resize them to make easier viewing.


If you don't mind sharing, what gear are you using?


----------



## mia-me




----------



## mia-me

Edit - changed pics because of a coincidence.


----------



## knght990

mia-me said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what gear are you using?


These were taken with a RX100.
I sometimes use an a6500.
My favorite one to use is my 6Dii.


----------



## littlewyng




----------



## knght990

Resize test image 600x800 pixel 
Sony RX100
St Louis, Mo USA


----------



## mia-me

knght990 said:


> These were taken with a RX100.
> I sometimes use an a6500.
> My favorite one to use is my 6Dii.


Thought I recognized a fellow sony shooter!


----------



## mia-me




----------



## mia-me

Buttercups are considered a weed but I find them beautiful. Wildflowers have that elusive, untamed quality that domesticated flowers can't match. They're also surprisingly difficult to shoot because the yellow lends itself to blow out in sunlight or a greenish tint in other types of lighting and that they're so small. This was captured with a 30mm.


----------



## mia-me

Egg.


----------



## knght990

A sensor/lens cleaning wouldn't hurt, I see it.

Sony a6500 70-350 @310mm


----------



## knght990

Getting in practice so they are ready for someone in need.


----------



## knght990




----------



## mia-me

Playing around with lighting and shadows. I like stuff that has a patina to it.


----------



## knght990

Out playing in Portland Maine with my Rx100 and lightroom on my phone.


----------



## knght990




----------



## knght990




----------



## knght990




----------



## knght990




----------



## knght990




----------



## mia-me

Have you ever wondered what it's like to live inside a hydrangea?


----------



## mia-me

And another flower pic, this one a bit more dramatic.


----------



## mia-me

Ran outside and snapped a couple more flower pics from my yard. Shastas in the shade and lilies in golden hour light. Damn, resized them to 1000x, should have been 800x. Sowie.


----------



## NIHM

With everything opening up go to do some senior pictures.


----------



## mia-me

Experimenting with effects since the original lighting on this pic was boring. I have a serious thing for lens flare and artifacts. 💖


----------



## Crowbo

Some photos from my trip to Olympic National Park and Mt Rainier National Park. Some of them I took, and others my father took.


----------



## Sinuous

Appreciate the sky. There’s some beauty in the mundane.


----------



## Crowbo

Here's some shots from my high school play of Grease back in 2015.


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## mia-me

Even though large-flowered tickseeds are common, I still like them. There's something happy about yellow flowers. 🥰


----------



## mia-me

.


----------



## mia-me

.


----------



## mia-me

.


----------



## mia-me

.


----------



## knght990

mia-me said:


> View attachment 885320


I like the composition, but it looks like it back focused a little


----------



## mia-me

knght990 said:


> I like the composition, but it looks like it back focused a little


Yup. I have one that was sharp on the logo too but couldn't use it for a couple of reasons that were unrelated to image quality. I'm especially flattered that you liked the composition, since it was deliberately set up to mess with odd number, rule of thirds and a couple of other must/must not do rules. While I adhere when the mood strikes and often do it unconsciously, when it rises to the conscious level, it makes photography feel mechanical and boring. I swear that a portion of aesthetics is strictly from socialization and expectations of such.


----------



## mia-me

Nature is metal!


----------



## KindaSnob!

This thread is revived! Might post soon.


----------



## knght990




----------



## NIHM

Some photos of my new sister my parents adopted. She's 15. Now there are four of us, of course, all her sister and brother are way older than her, we're all in our 40s lols. My parents are in the age range of grandparents but they seem to enjoy having her.





























And I got some shots of my Niece, she's 17 now.



























Humm for some reason the site is making the photos less vibrant might have to do with the large quality uploading it?


----------



## Crowbo

Some of the best photos from my trip at Utah and Colorado! 

Starting with Dinosaur National Monument!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo

And now continuing on to the Black Canyon of The Gunnison!


----------



## Crowbo

More Black Canyon!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo

And finally, Mesa Verde!!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo

I took some Fall shots of my hometown today.


----------



## Shodan




----------



## Internal

I took this one a while ago. There was a storm coming and the sunset made the clouds bath in pink light. By the time I got my phone I could only catch this aftermath. I find it ethereal, though.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## littlewyng




----------



## mia-me

...


----------



## Crowbo

I did a bit of editing on my Redwood photos so they can look decent this time. I really need to revisit this place at some point. I took all of these photos back in 2018 so this is no where near my best work.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Whippit

Was on a hike the other evening. The light was low, I had to hand steady the camera with a telephoto for catching this Great Horned Owl. It turned out quite aesthetic.


----------



## Crowbo

Here's some more autumn photos of my hometown.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mia-me

There's everything wrong with this pic from a technical perspective but I like it so...it's being posted. Not sure if there are any vintage camera enthusiasts on PerK.


----------



## Crowbo

A few more photos of my new cats.


----------



## mia-me

A bit of blow out but I like the color palette. Should have brought my variable ND or polarizing filter. And again, relative to the comparison between crop sensor and full frame, stopping down to F8 would have been sufficient for the former but was insufficient for full frame. Dat FF luminosity though...yum.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mia-me

Really, really happy with the dynamic range. Never, ever thought that full frame would make so much difference but it does. Crop sensor would be harsher but sharper aka less gradient light (love the gradient light) but noisy in the shadows so there's no hope of recovering detail. This was shot at f5.6 so the bokeh wasn't as creamy as it can be. And all on a crappy kit zoom which wasn't intended to be used in more challenging lighting conditions. This isn't about me but how full frame murders crop sensor, at least for stills. You should see the full sized version of this pic which I won't upload since it's massive but it holds detail even when pixel peeping at 300%. Even this image holds detail at 300%. For that matter, this particular pic isn't even close to the best that I've taken on this camera so I can't wait to improve my knowledge about this camera and my crappy amateur skills. The possibilities are crazy exciting, even if it remains a hobby!


----------



## mia-me

And another example of dynamic range. Again, not close to the best pic taken but it's a great example of full frame capabilities. This one has more subtle lighting differences but in real life, the shadows were darker and the camera retained the detail and evened out the lighting.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## mia-me

This isn't my normal brightly colored, high contrast style. It's in the spirit of halloween so if you're against halloween or are someone easily frightened, don't look. I'm happy that the pic captured the intended mood of dread. It's safe for work since there's no blood, gore or violence.


* *




...


----------



## Whippit

Caught this sunset from a hike a few weeks ago. It's just way too pretty here.


----------



## KindaSnob!

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 889918
> 
> 
> View attachment 889919





Crowbo said:


> View attachment 889829
> 
> 
> View attachment 889832
> 
> 
> View attachment 889833
> 
> 
> View attachment 889834
> View attachment 889835


So beautiful, Crowbo!


----------



## KindaSnob!

.


----------



## Crowbo

The ultimate proof that I have a forest fetish. Can you blame me though?


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo

Crater Lake photos


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Shodan




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## NIHM

My ENTP nephew and my photography


----------



## thisisme




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## baitedcrow




----------



## NIHM

My best friend's birthday is today (ISFJ). This is her from the summer. Can't wait for that pool to be warm again


----------



## baitedcrow

memento mori


----------



## Eilidh




----------



## baitedcrow

Winter-Rose said:


> Wow, what's this?


I believe it was something like a pineapple or pincushion cactus but I didn't get full shots of it and can't recall exactly what it looked like now/am not good at identifying plants.


----------



## baitedcrow

* *


----------



## Crowbo

Comet Falls in Mt Rainier National Park.


----------



## Crowbo

My best wildflower photos from Mt Rainier National Park! 














































*







*


----------



## Crowbo

My best wildlife photos from Mt Rainier National Park!


----------



## Crowbo

My best waterfall photos from Mt Rainier National Park!


----------



## baitedcrow




----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob

Watkins Glenn/ Mountour Falls/Niagara Falls


----------



## Crowbo

Marymere Falls and Sol Duc Falls. Olympic National Park.


----------



## Crowbo

Hurricane Ridge, Olympic National Park.


----------



## Crowbo

The forests of Olympic National Park.


----------



## Crowbo

La Push 2nd Beach, Olympic National Park.


----------



## Crowbo

Kalaloch Beach at sunset in Olympic National Park.


----------



## jcal

Not anything artistic... We always have deer around our house... enough that we installed a camera to capture their backyard activity... but it's almost always females and their young. The other night the older males were out playing, showing off their racks. There were as many as five at one point, but two are clearly visible in this capture:


----------



## Purrfessor

candycandyz said:


> View attachment 909850


Love the colors. Is that the natural colors or is there a filter?


----------



## Crowbo

Christine Falls, Carter Falls, and Madcap Falls in Mt Rainier National Park.


----------



## Crowbo

My best images from my trek through the Skyline Loop in Mt Rainier National Park.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Shodan




----------

